# In Paganini’s Perception



## HungarianDancer (Jan 5, 2015)

Is there anyone out there, who also appreciates Paganini’s works, such as the 24 Caprices, and so on.
furthermore, as a amateur violinist, who has had experience playing Paganini's works, and what difficulties did you face whilst practicing these pieces


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

I enjoy some of his works; the 24 Caprices and B Minor concerto are my favourites.
I play the viola, not the violin, but I'm sure I'll be able to tackle his works soon, as long as "soon" is defined as "in less than 50 years".


----------



## Sappho (Jun 27, 2015)

The (first) D major concerto is rather beautiful.


----------

